# Anyone ever fish in Antigua?



## flyfishjeep (May 6, 2008)

The family is heading down to Antugua in the end of May. We will have plenty of down time since the resort has free daycare. :bowdown I'm bringing my flyrod since it is a 4 piece and travels easily. 

Has anyone fished down there before? I have a few flies that I will be tying, but I don't really have any suggestions of where to go or what kind of license I need. Everyone I talk to from the island points me to a charter boat capt. without even trying to answer a question.:banghead

Thanks to anyone who can give me some direction.


----------



## ShooterChief (Apr 20, 2009)

Never been there..........but wishing I could go fishing with you!



Good Luck!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I understand there is good bonefishing as well as tarpon, permit and other assorted flats fish. I've never been nor do I know anyone who has but I'm sure you can find a wealth of info online.

Good Luck


----------

